# Rave Drug "Special K" Holds Promise for Treating Depression Fast



## Guest (Jan 9, 2015)

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/rave-drug-special-k-holds-promise-for-treating-depression-fast/


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

This has been known for nearly 10 years. I don't think that it will ever be approved for treating depression. This might not be necessary after all, because medications like GLYX-13 might have the same effect, without the side-effects of Ketamine.


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

who the fuck calls it "special k"?


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

people call me Special K


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

"Ba Dum Tss"


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

I just copied & pasted the article headline.


----------



## numbum (Jun 22, 2013)

i've heard the same is true about dxm. its similar to ketamine. it does seem to significantly reduce depression for maybe a day after the "high" is gone. which is strange, most drugs you feel worse the next day, but dxm has what the drug community refers to as an "afterglow" instead of a hangover.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Dxm is the robitussin high right?if it is i tried it once just at the first plateau AMD it did nothing but intensify my do i was like im a fukin idiot for doing this shot.which I was desperate n seriously depressed


----------

